
Launching Aragon Court - bpierre
https://blog.aragon.org/launching-aragon-court/
======
verdverm
Aragon is why I left the crypto space, their bias is (un?)believable given the
message they purport to uphold. Maybe now that there is a dispute channel
outside of leadership, bastet can get its day in court¿

~~~
decentralised
I'm with you. I took 6 months off crypto/ eth community after going to the
Aracon one conference and seeing trust fund babies drowning in VC money talk
about "freedom".

